# My Cockatiels Laid Eggs



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all,
So I recently got a pair of cockatiels about a month ago and they have mated and laid eggs in their nest box
It's been a while since I have had cockatiels and need a bit of a refresher.

This pair is completely untame. Will they abandon the eggs if I touch them to candle them? 

Also my female laid 2 eggs correctly (ie every other day) then the third egg she laid only 24 hours after the 2nd egg and so it wasn't formed all the way
My partner is a vet tech and they do exotics so she took her in and he gave her a vit d injection and calcium supplements. so anyways she has now laid a 3rd normal egg and is back on her every other day schedule.

has anyone ever had this happen before


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This article has some helpful info. 
http://www.justcockatiels.net/the-importance-of-calcium.html

Equally important is to provide the hen with FSL (full spectrum lighting) One of the primary causes of malformed, soft or shelless egg is the lack of sunlight or FSL. IF the shell malformed or look like the top right egg this is a *Vitamin A* deficiency.










When you candle the other eggs are the shells smooth and the calcium distributed evenly?


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

The first two eggs are fertile and appear to be normal uniform eggs. 
The one that was laid early, she laid on the bottom of the cage and it was a soft shell
The vet gave vit a and vit d and calcium injection. 

The 4th egg (the one she laid tonight after the 3rd soft shelled egg). Appears to be uniform and smooth but is a little smaller than the other two. 

There is sunlight that comes through the window during the day and I leave the light on in the room for about 14 hours. Is there something else she needs?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*There is sunlight that comes through the window during the day*

Thu glass is worthless. Direct sunlight or FSL would be more beneficial.

*is a little smaller than the other two. *

How much smaller? is it yolkless?


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure if it's yokeless. 
Hard to describe the size. It's only slightly smaller but enough that I can tell the difference. 
Lol I don't know if that helps. 
Like I said they aren't tame at all and it's pretty stressful for them when I get in the beatbox so I try not too mess with them too much.

So I'm guessing you can buy bulbs that are FSL


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can weigh the egg too. 

FSL bulbs can be used with clip on light fixture, floor lamps etc. This article has some info too: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't think it is quite that much different than the other two but I can try weighing it tomorrow when I check to see if she has another egg

Is it ok if I handle the eggs even if the parents aren't tame? 
I don't want them abandoning them since I know at least 2 are fertile


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Is it ok if I handle the eggs even if the parents aren't tame? *

Yes  

It is advisable to try and _condition_ the birds to nest box checks now. This is helpful later on, if you have to go in the box if you suspect there is a problem. Start by speaking to them when you approach the cage. Gently rap on the box if there is a bird in there to let then know you will be opening the nest.


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok thanks. 
I have been hesitant to touch them since the parents hate me so much lol
Since they have laid the eggs they are never not in the nest unless I've just booted them out
I will get a weight on it later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## meagan1823 (Feb 2, 2014)

So I weighed the eggs and the fertile ones are between 4.4-4.6 grams
The smaller egg only weighs about 3.5 grams


----------

